# VCDS *FAILURE TO COMMUNICATE* hardware failure?



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

So. Not sure what the issue is. In the last couple months my VCDs interface has started intermittently having issues. 
I have two C5 S6's and the interface /errors are the same on both cars. I tried Auto-scanning a B6 A4 the other day, same issue.
I have not been able to rule out software issue with my little netbook- but I'm running XP and have very little besides VCDS installed on it.
Anyway. Seems to scan individual modules OK most of the time- except as of today it wont read the *Interior Monitor module on either car. It gets to roughly that module, sometimes it's the NAV module, sometimes it's the drivers seat mem. module- then it errors out.
I then have to unplug the cable, cycle the Ign., go to *options/Test/USB/ Save. And resave the settings.
I have uninstalled VCDS a couple times, cleaned the old drivers, etc.. and it's getting worse. A month ago it would only error out sometimes, now it does it every single time.
Obviously I can't post an auto-scan, since it won't complete. I can dig up an old one I have saved if you wan't for evaluation;
NO way to test with another PC until I replace the harddrive in my spare...Just hoping for an easy suggestion- maybe it's something simple I'm overlooking.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

I would contact Ross-Tech direct via email or by phone.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Try: Device Manager -> USB Root Hub -> Properties -> Power Management, and uncheck "Allow Windows to turn off this device to save power"

Repeat for each USB Root Hub showing in Device Manager.

-Uwe-


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Uwe said:


> Try: Device Manager -> USB Root Hub -> Properties -> Power Management, and uncheck "Allow Windows to turn off this device to save power"
> 
> Repeat for each USB Root Hub showing in Device Manager.
> 
> -Uwe-


 Hmm....I'll give that a try. 
Also just got another laptop sort of working. It freezes alot, but I'm going to try an auto-scan on that and see what the deal is. 

Update: 
Just ran an Autoscan with a different laptop. It's running...Vista, that part sucks, but it works. 
Anyway, Almost the same thing. It gets 60-70% through the scan and then this: 
 

this car has no aftermarket radio. Other than an Iphone adapter it's 100% stock and untouched. No wires cut, nothing molested. 
I'll try an auto scan on my Wifes car when she gets home. Interesting that it quit at the same spot this time, sometimes it errors out a little sooner, sometimes a little later.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Okay. So, did some trial and error and found that (45) Interior Monitoring wasn't being read. I'm actually not sure what the deal is. It scans, gets up to (45) does three tries then skips to (55) Xenon. 
Then it would error out at the Xenon module. 
I deleted (55) from the protocol and still failed. Put (55) back in and deleted (45) and it now scans all the way. 
Oddly enough I can scan the Interior monitor with no problem- IF! it's the first module I scan when I plug the cable in. If I do any other function or scan another module before the Interior Monitor it causes the interface to error out when/if I connect to it. 
Odd. But I can live without knowing whats up with that particular module!


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Interesting. I don't think it's the interface that's being whacky here, but rather the Interior Monitor module putting something on the bus that prevents further communications. Now the question is: Why? At the moment, I'm scratching my head. 

-Uwe-


----------

